# MF165 Massey 3 point control problem



## jwaltisperger

Hello, new to the forums. 

I am a mechanic here in Texas and currently working on a Massey Ferguson. I have recently pulled the pump out of the case and a rebuilt and re installed. I am currently having a problem with my lift controls. The 3 point lift will raise and lower with the Draft control lever, and it will also lift with the draft control in the center position and the quandrant lever in the up position, it how ever will not lower when pushed to the lower section of the quandrant. It will only lower the 3 point if i use the draft control lever in the light section. Not sure if i have linkage out of place or is it possible that one of the cams for the levers is out of position. Side note the quandrant lever is easy to move at the top and in the middle it becomes stiffer and then becomes easy again. Could use some friendly advice.


----------



## shona13

G.day jwaltisperger.
You removed and overhauled the pump.
Did you disassemble the control lever assembly (the one with the two levers) that is did you remove from the tractor?
Let me know as much as you can about what you have done so far and i can talk you through the setting up of the hydraulic lift cover.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## jwaltisperger

yes, I removed the cylinder from the top cover and re-ringed the piston and then re-installed. As far as I can tell I have the linkage in the right position in the cams, but maybe not. I have each linkage sitting on the bottom roller of the cams.


----------



## shona13

Hi jwaltisperger.
Assuming that you did not adjust or undo either of the two draft and position cam arms , These are the two flat plates with what you could say a curve on the end ,they are attached to the lift cylinder assembly via a support plate.
If you look at both the Draft and Position control levers They have rollers ATTACHED to the levers The ROLLERS SHOULD CONTACT THE TOP of the cam control arms on both the Draft and the Position control .
Check this out ,take time to have a good look don't rip it apart until you are sure, If you do have to take it apart remove the small spring from the position control cam arm first ,it makes it a wee bit easier when you get to the bit when you need three hands Ha Ha.
When the lift cover is properly assembled there should be no noticeable difference in effort to operate both levers through the range ,put the position control lever in the transport position and move the draft lever from up to down while holding the main control lever lightly it should respond to the operation of the lever ,do the same with the position control lever,put the draft lever in the up position and move the position lever from transport to down and back again once satisfied spring the position control lever past the quadrant stop or undo and slide it down out of the way ,this will allow you to have a look at the function of the pressure control operation if all is well refit the lift cover and refit the roller Fill the hydraulic system up to the bottom hole on the side plate this will be enough oil to test the hydraulics ,if you put the bottom bolt in loose this will stop the oil leaking onto your nice clean workshop floor.
All good refit the sidecover .
Please note to adjust the hydraulic system properly requires service tools,the information I have given is only if you have not adjusted anything.
Another thought When you remove the hydraulic lift piston there are three cast piston rings this is an area which quite often leaks oil and allows the linkage to creep down When I overhaul a pump I remove the piston and ring nearest the Head of the piston and machine the groove to .1875 " deep and .281" wide and fit a 3/16" O ring I have been doing this mod for over thirty two years and never once had a leak in the lift piston ,Incidentally you can now buy a piston with the O ring attached.
I hope this information is of some help 
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## josh8906

*Position Control Lever*

I am having the same problem with my position control lever. Did you ever find out what was wrong?


----------

